# Magnetic 'Combi-weapons' from Chapter House



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Chapter House Studios have out done themselves (if one excludes the awesome Tau-esque walker they did) by creating possibly one of their most helpful conversion kits to date.

its a set of guns with interchangeable auxiliary guns attached, just perfect for converting Sternguard Vets so that you can pick and choose what weapons to arm them with before a game. be sure to check them out here.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now that is a pretty smart idea... but I'd be worried about the magnet strength and it being painted.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If they are the Rare earth magnets then they are bad ass ... they are very strong.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That's awesome. I'm glad to see things like this crop up, as it will make the job much easier on those with a modular army mindset.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

From a modelling point of view they look a little ugly, but i imagine they'd be awesome for people who like to tailor their lists & try out different combinations.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Personally I think this is a brilliant idea. When I have to change my army list occasionally, kit bashing combi weapons from other kits or making one yourself because it doesnt exist as a model to be quite irritating. 

I personally am going to invest in some of these 
Great find +Rep for you good sir!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I personally don't like them. I don't think they look anything like the weapons they are supposed to represent, which is a shame, because Ive seen the work Pyriel, their sculptor, is capable of and it's a hundred times better than this.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

great idea, ugly as hell though


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That, officially, looks like shit. Lol Fantastic concept poorly executed.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree that its a great idea,but looks poor, on the right lines though.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

These aren't bad. If I ever go back to my Raven Guard or Night Lords I will have to pick some up.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe if we see some painted shows they'll look a bit better? They seem a little rough as is.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

its not so hard to do your self, i have a pile of small magnets here which im attaching at the moment to some metal troopers.
There tiny little things with enough strength to hold the weapons on but not to over powered.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

jigplums said:


> great idea, ugly as hell though


:goodpost:


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Very low (and poor) detail, they should work on this for future releases. Other than that it's great idea..


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

I must admit its a graet idea ...............Shame it looks like something my cat mangled


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

:ireful2:OK,

How can you guys say they look like crap without any explanations? I have held them in my hand and the detail is great (small rivets, holes on the melta barrel, coils on the plasma guns). Not to mention the cool magazine on the Bolter itself that many just want to buy the bolter alone.

You guys didnt honestly expect to have direct copies of GWs weapons did you? That is called IP infringement.

Honestly, it is a bit irritating that you guys call shit on something you have not even touched, and base it off of a UNPAINTED METAL picture. Not to mention even say why you think they look bad, its just blind commentary.

If you all know anything about miniature photos, you know that metal pictures show all the variations of the metal itself and dont give much credit to detail

Next time I will just wait until the things are painted before showing them off, I guess its not worth putting them in customers hands when they are so critically and dissected for every flaw in the photo.

These were not sculpted, they were designed with Engineering software and then cast in brass masters. We would not be able to form fit them together if we used sculpting to do so.

(this forum is very harsh for some reason, relize that this is all someones time and effort, especially when no other company is trying to do the same affordably for the hobbyist).

Nick
Chapterhousestudios.com


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

chapterhousestudios said:


> (this forum is very harsh for some reason, relize that this is all someones time and effort, especially when no other company is trying to do the same affordably for the hobbyist).


Every single poster commended you on a good idea, a few of us also said we don't like the look of them. Personally i think you have a fantastic product range on your site, but aesthetically i really am not keen on it. (admittedly i'm quite partial to 1 of the dragon thunder hammers)

I fail to see why you expect us to restrict our opinions on an independant board, and why you are annoyed that we have failed to give you detailed criticism. If you are interested though, i'm sure people would be glad to give it.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Varakir,

It is sort of rediculous to tear down someones work without explaining why? 

I could look at someones paint job and say it looks like my cat mawed it, or it looks shitty. That has no constructive help at all and just comes off rude and harshly.

I do not think it is too much to ask for an explanation if someone decides to say such things.

I do not think it is fair to judge a product on a unpainted cast as well.

Nick


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chapterhousestudios said:


> (this forum is very harsh for some reason, relize that this is all someones time and effort, especially when no other company is trying to do the same affordably for the hobbyist).


this forum is harsh?, you post stuff like this on warseer and they ban you, kill your parents, sexually molest your pets and sell any siblings into sex slavery and worse keep the profits.

what people have said is true, its criticism because they do look shit in those pictures, to me they looked like metal oblongs with different oblongs stuck on top, and praise on a good idea, which it is, you gotta take the good with the bad, and keep going till its good with the good.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I like them, and to be fair the photos are very unflattering, the metal used just reflects back, meaning we're missing out on the lovely details you've put on. 

I would happily buy them, but I have no money.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

chapterhousestudios said:


> Varakir,
> 
> It is sort of rediculous to tear down someones work without explaining why?


I agree it's rediculous to tell someone you don't like their work without an explanation, if their work is not being presented as a product. 

If i came to your website and commented that i don't like them, then yes i would say it's reasonable to give feedback.

If they had been posted up here as some models someone had made, which they wanted to show off, then i would definitely give feedback.

But these are products people can pay money for, which are advertised on your website.

If i said i hate the way coca-cola tastes on a forum, in no way would i find it reasonable to add an explanation of why.

Like i said above, i think the work you guys do is fantastic, and as a man with a sallies army it pisses me off that i don't like the look of your stuff, because it's good, affordable and unique.


> I do not think it is too much to ask for an explanation if someone decides to say such things.


I agree, but you didn't ask for one. You were just annoyed that no one gave one. And if you din't think it's fair to judge the unpainted models, then maybe they shouldn't be up on your website?

You're calling the forum harsh, but everyone complimented the idea.


If you really want me to explain why i think they're ugly, here it is: 

They look too long and the angles are very sheer. The bolter section isn't too bad, but the add-ons are lacking in bulk and as a person who likes big bulky weapons, they just don't appeal to me.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the explanations,

I do agree we didnt go the overly bulky GW route, mainly because the main idea was a convertible and easily changeable weapon. Add too much weight to the addons and they wont stay put.

I think alot of people may change their minds when they see the painted products ina week or two. I guess I wont add products to the site without painted representations.

P.S. I did post a thread on here showing them and asking what people thought. Funnily enough my threads get deleted when I start them, but when someone else post them I am free to speak??


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

chapterhousestudios said:


> Thanks for the explanations,
> 
> I do agree we didnt go the overly bulky GW route, mainly because the main idea was a convertible and easily changeable weapon. Add too much weight to the addons and they wont stay put.
> 
> ...


http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65667

That thread? 

I think that seeing them painted may change many peoples minds


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah that thread, it was locked, then I guess they moved it to Trading instead of News where I Had posted it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

chapterhousestudios said:


> P.S. I did post a thread on here showing them and asking what people thought. Funnily enough my threads get deleted when I start them, but when someone else post them I am free to speak??



The reason I deleted the original thread is that we don't like our news and rumors section being used by online retailers to promote their products for free, which is basically what is happening when you, or any other online retailer for that matter, starts a thread about their product. However, when one of our members posts a thread about your product, it is different because the original poster's intent is simply sharing news of a product they've come across, and not using the forum to peddle the product in question.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok product feed back.
Now this item is in my opinion something i could purchase in vast quantities from a resale point of view but this is what i see is the problem.

pro's = good idea and needed to fill a gap.

con's = cast in metal,not a good idea when its aimed at plastic marines,end up faced down, resin would have been better.
does not match the GW style,because you dont want to IP infringe you have to stay away from the design we want, should really have a grip under the barrel too.
look way too long, the standard marine combi weapon is more bolt pistol than bolter, these look even too long for the standard bolter.

Now thats how i feel and see this product, other people may feel differently.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

More or less the same as all other people say, especially what bits n kits say.

Altho, as far as i see, all the combiweapons that GW makes are seem to be secondary weapon on the top side, and bolter on the low side, however that isn´t very logical in my eyes. If you change that arround, it doesnt look GW-y anymore, it leaves the top end open for some non-GW handles and scopes. Especially the plasma gun, that´s shorter then the bolter part, is not looking very pretty in my eyes, via versa tho, would look way better.

About the bolter weapon as they are, they are a bit long indeed, altho i have the idea that thats more because the test model is akwardly modeled, then the weapon itself. It might be handy if you model it in a plain old tactical marine instead of a scout, just because everyone and they´re mom knows how a tactical marine look like.

The bolter also could use better magazines, i know that the sicle magazines are very GW, and thus not used, but maybe you could give them boxes or circle magazines, as a elite weapon like that could use.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Ill go ahead and show it on a regular marine.

If you look, it may be hard to see, there is a grip underneath the weapon. Its not the GW ridged Grip though, its a box grip with an x on it.

Looks like Ill be painting up an converting a Salamander Marine this weekend if I have time 

Thanks for the feedback.

BTW The reason I stay away from resin, its slow production time and fragile. These metal kits are very stable, the magnets hold great, and the production time and tooling is much more efficient.

We have sold so many Jumppacks, and since they are in resin we have a hard time keeping up..

Nick


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Realistically you need to look at getting this stuff into plastic, if your guy is doing this stuff in cad then getting a tool cut from those designs shouldnt be that costly, you only have to look at indie companies like warlord and mantic to see what small & limited runs can achieve. I could see far more customers buying this item if you put it on a small sprue with some other choice weapons/shoulder pads/heads/bionics etc and knocking it out for $10.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the idea is great. I tried doing something similar before and failed badly. The bolter I like the look of, looks more like a rifle than an SMG with the added length. The big problem I have with it though is that compared to the Bolter section the combi parts look quite small. I understand that you probably wouldn't want to go the GW over-bulky way but they still seem inproportionate beside each other. still great work for the first proper version of this I've seen


----------



## Pyriel (Oct 30, 2009)

> Like i said above, i think the work you guys do is fantastic, and as a man with a sallies army it pisses me off that i don't like the look of your stuff, because it's good, affordable and unique.


As I am thinking about redoing the sallie line somewhere later please tell me what you would like to see being done?

I take it the pads arent to you liking (the vehicle things I cant imagine are seen as ugly though).

And hold on to the combi bolter opinions, hopefully I get to paint them up to a good standard to show of the details. Some might like them, some not but you cant always get it all


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Pyriel said:


> As I am thinking about redoing the sallie line somewhere later please tell me what you would like to see being done?


My main issue with the items are the salamander heads and the 'scaly' look. On the shoulder pads and quite a few of the items the salamander head looks a little bit off to me. I really like the look of the sallie heads on both the storm shields though.

The scaly stuff just doesn't do it for me - especially on the power armour. The scaly chaplian just looks a bit weird.

I do like the front land raider armour.

Also in the vehicle kits i like the rhino side doors, but i think the front hatch suffers from the head thing i mentioned earlier.

My favourite piece is the smooth thunder hammer, again i think the sallie head is a little off but i'd overlook that as it's such a nice looking hammer.

Overall i'd like to see more consistency on the sallie heads, less scales, more fire and more hammers & anvils ( i appreciate it's not just for salamander armies though).

Don't know how useful this will be, but hope it helps


----------



## Pyriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Less scales, more flames, hammers and anvils. Gotcha!


----------

